# Lowepro India Warranty Experiance -One Word Terrible



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2012)

I gave my Lower pro 300 runner pro bag for  repair to Lower pro  Interfoto ,Rajindra Place -Delhi on 22nd December 2011 [They  are the distributors of Lowepro bags in India ].At that time I was promised that orignal lowepro  zip/zipper will be used to replace the defective one ,and it will take 7-10days to get it fixed .
On 3rd of Jan 2012  I called them to know ,when to pick my bag ,but the guy on the line told me "sir it takes 7-10days "
I got annoyed, and asked him to get it done by evening .Since, I was busy that evening ,I decided to pick the bag on 4th .On 4th evening I reached their office to collect the bag , and to my horror they used local  zip's and zipper .On asking why the hell he used  local zipper .His reply was even more irritating "sir aap  ab lock bhi kar  sakte hain ".I was llike WTF ,and left the interfoto with bag .I had no option but to take the bag because of upcoming trip .


Picture

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6636051793_57dca6759e_z.jpg


Note:I've emailed lowerpro  about this .


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 5, 2012)

That's sad...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

sad customer care...but it happens mostly everywhere


----------

